# Sandbridge report tues afternoon/wed morning



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Went chasing fish on tuesday. Got to the sandbridge about 2 and it was loaded full of people, looked like the oceanfront!!!

Garth and I headed out and as soon as we did there were spanish jumping everywhere. We were well out past the pier in about 30ft of water. Could not find any blues for bait! All there was was spanish, and LOTS of blacktips. Around dusk, after feeling beaten, we were about to head in and got almost to the pier and the ocean went nuts. Spanish jumpin everywhere, several kings skying, it was absolutely nuts. I trolled around for a while, got bit off a few times and then it got dark. wind was blowin NE

Left the beach and decided we had to stay overnight and fish again the next morning. Went over to Al's who was an awesome host as usual. Got up at 430 after making rigs all night and hit the beach. Wow, what a difference a day makes. W, NW wind on wed and glass calm water and no activity. Lots of blues in the surf line but no spanish for me at all, garth got two. I got my 4 blues real quick and set up baits and I notice a huge swirl on my close bait. A few minutes later my far out bait gets crushed. A few minutes later, lip grip and hammer to the dome. Garth comes by and snaps a picture for me. Wasn't huge, but the AC is gonna eat good tonight!








We mess around for a few more hours and nothing.... a few more blacktips. I decide to troll some baits and go by the pier. my right rod goes down and i know its a king. I look back and there he jumps looks like a nice size king. I clear my left rod and get back to the right. Still taking line he sky's again. SNAP. sevenstrand snaps. Im so irritated, excited, let down i can barely hold my paddle. In defeat I go back to the beach and head home. Sure woulda been nice to get a king and cobia in one morning tho....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great report Neil!!! Geeeeeeez!!


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great report, whats with the huge floater? Do you guys use live blues or something?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Neil show me the way dude!  Nice fish... way to bloody up that new boat.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats Neil. Sorry about the king, but at least ya had one jump your bait.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Rockstar said:


> way to bloody up that new boat.


this ones for you


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work bud, congrats !!!!!!


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

AWSOME CATCH!!!

Fished there myself from the planks and beach south of the pier in the Sportsmens section at night for biters for years.....11 years ago when I lived down that way anyhow!

My first Yak is arriving here Sunday AM......Can't wait!!! Your fishing's got me ready to roll!!!

W2F


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Thats it! I'm buying a yak!


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

nice fish man! too bad about the king though...what size wire were u using on ur rigs?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ya no good spot burner. 

Yeah, well, nice fish. 

Nice seeing you Monday.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

NTKG said:


> this ones for you


now that's what I call art


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

pretty work Neil. sevenstrand sucks, i lost a king with that stuff too, it either broke or he bite through it


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah i know that the miss hatteras uses that stuff with great sucess, but i just can't seem to get it right. Me and G have had that stuff break on us with sharks etc. I was being lazy at al's after a day of fishing and instead of making wire rigs went lazy and just made some figure eights. won't make that mistake again. the cobia was caught on 80lb wire(ran out of 61). I don't know what the specs were on the seven strand.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Nice job ntkg!!!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

heck of an outing.. nice cobe


----------

